# Streetlight Schools - Seeking Connections



## afstreetlight (Jul 27, 2016)

Hello! 

My name is Alessandro and I'm an intern at Streetlight Schools in Johannesburg (check out our website at streetlightschools. org). 

We are currently seeking talented, passionate individuals who wish to be involved in an innovative school system that aims to provide quality, affordable education to underserved communities in and around Johannesburg. We value an international perspective and would love to connect with internationals who have experience in the education field (though a background in education is not required). We would also like to connect with groups already involved in education in Johannesburg. 

Please message me privately for more information, questions, or referrals. 

Thank you!


----------

